# Frage zu Eclipse



## Maik20 (5. Okt 2009)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Eclipse. Ich habe eine Text-Datei die ich in Java einlese. Diese würde ich gerne mittels Eclipse bearbeiten. Allerdings ist die Datei UTF-8 codiert. Wo kann ich in Eclipse beim öffnen der Datei die Kodierung angeben? Er öffnet diese wohl immer im Standardformat mit nicht leserlichen Sonderzeichen. 

Öffne ich die Datei in meinem Texteditor mit der Kodierung UTF-8 ist alles wunderbar.

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2009)

am besten so gleich für alles


----------



## Kaffeebohn (12. Okt 2009)

Unter Window -> Preferences -> General -> Editors -> Text Editors -> Spelling kannst das auch noch einstellen. Sollte das eine Probleme machen probiers mit beiden.


----------

